# Direct rendering (DRI) using X11-DRM HOWTO

## dberkholz

An updated version of this guide is available at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml.

Please continue to post problems to this thread.

Purpose: This guide is for people for whom direct rendering does not work with just XOrg.  X11-DRM works for 3dfx, gamma, i8x0, matrox, rage128, radeon,  sis (sis 650 does NOT work), mach64, savage, and via unichrome.  Don't read any further if you can't use any of those.  See the DRI homepage for more info and documentation. 

X11-DRM will NOT work with anything higher than a Radeon 9200, as ATI hasn't released specs and no one has sponsored development for the r300 chipset, which the Radeon 9500 and up use.

What is X11-DRM and how does it relate to regular X11? Due to a little confusion about what XFree-DRM really is and how it's different from XFree: XFree-DRM is an enhancement to XFree that adds 3D acceleration for cards that XFree doesn't give acceleration.

I have now turned this into a troubleshooting/updates post, since the real guide is in the official Gentoo Docs.

Troubleshooting

Install with VIDEO_CARDS="yourcard" emerge x11-drm.

It used to work, but stopped? If you switched kernels or recompiled your kernel, you need to remerge x11-drm.

If you have a PCI card, you may also need Option "ForcePCIMode" "True" in Section "Device." 

For those of you using 2.5 or 2.6 kernels, x11-drm isn't working yet, but the XOrg 6.8 and older DRM is included in the kernel.

This doesn't work for the sis315 series, just the 300 series. see http://www.winischhofer.net/sisdri.shtml. You need sisfb built into the kernel, too.

For voodoo3's, you need to emerge XOrg with TDFX_RISKY="yes" emerge xorg-x11 to get video better than 1024x768x16.

The Radeon IGP's should work in XOrg 6.8 and newer.

The Rage Mobility P/M does not work, from all reports I have heard.

Again, make sure you DO NOT have Direct Rendering enabled in any way in the kernel.

Issues with unresolved symbol cpmxchg? Make sure your CPU is set as greater than 386 in the kernel.

Other unresolved symbols? Try a newer kernel.

Set DefaultDepth 16 in XF86Config.

One user reported needing the case of Load "dri" and Section "dri" to match in xorg.conf. If one was dri and the other was DRI, it didn't work.

Build agpgart as a module. That way dmesg will be more informative, and if it won't load you can get error messages.

Check your logs to see what information you can get, and other places for common errors.

```
# grep -e '(EE)' -e '(WW)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

# glxinfo | grep render

# dmesg | grep -i agp

# lsmod | grep agp

# modprobe agpgart

# ls -l /dev/dri/card0

# ls -ld /dev/dri
```

If /dev/dri isn't rwxrwxrwx, change it with chmod.

If /dev/dri/card0 isn't rw-rw-rw-, you forgot Section "DRI" in xorg.conf.

If you can't load agpgart, make sure your AGP chipset is in your kernel. If it isn't available, try loading with 'modprobe agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1'.

Look at these:

http://people.freebsd.org/~anholt/dri/faq.html

http://people.freebsd.org/~anholt/dri/troubleshooting.htmlLast edited by dberkholz on Sat Oct 23, 2004 5:51 pm; edited 34 times in total

----------

## xmit

Hi spyderous,

thanks for this useful guide. It worked immediatly, but I have absolutly no speed increase. Glxgears gives me around 380fps wich is a few frames less than I had with the 2.4.20 kernel driver and xfree 4.2.1. I have a IBM Thinkpad X24 here: P3 1.1Ghz, Radeon Mobility M6 with only 8MB Video RAM. Strange. Now I switched back to stable.

Martin

----------

## dberkholz

 *xmit wrote:*   

> Hi spyderous,
> 
> thanks for this useful guide. It worked immediatly, but I have absolutly no speed increase. Glxgears gives me around 380fps wich is a few frames less than I had with the 2.4.20 kernel driver and xfree 4.2.1. I have a IBM Thinkpad X24 here: P3 1.1Ghz, Radeon Mobility M6 with only 8MB Video RAM. Strange. Now I switched back to stable.
> 
> Martin

 

Direct rendering was off beforehand and on after, yet you saw no increase in FPS?  That's odd.  However, I have heard that 8MB of memory isn't enough to support DRI in some cases.

----------

## ebrostig

Why emerge the xfree-drm in addition?

I have an i810 graphics chip and is running stock Xfree 4.3.0 and have DRI working just fine. 

glxgears give me about 700-800 fps. What would be the benefit of xfree-drm?

Erik

----------

## dberkholz

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> Why emerge the xfree-drm in addition?
> 
> I have an i810 graphics chip and is running stock Xfree 4.3.0 and have DRI working just fine. 
> 
> glxgears give me about 700-800 fps. What would be the benefit of xfree-drm?
> ...

 

Erik,

I emerged xfree-drm because the direct rendering would not work with standard Xfree drivers.  If direct rendering works perfectly for you, there's no reason to do anything more.

----------

## hanzotutu

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Direct rendering was off beforehand and on after, yet you saw no increase in FPS?  That's odd.  However, I have heard that 8MB of memory isn't enough to support DRI in some cases.

 

My 8M ATI M3 AGP doesn't work either.

From my XF86Config.log file, it's said that it needs at least

~9M. The glxgears give only 103 FPS for my card.   :Confused: 

----------

## xmit

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> Direct rendering was off beforehand and on after, yet you saw no increase in FPS?  That's odd.  However, I have heard that 8MB of memory isn't enough to support DRI in some cases.

 

No, it is on in both cases, at least glxinfo says so. What makes you think that only xfree 4.3.0 supports DRI? It is an available option in good old kernel 2.4.20. 

When I switch to 24bit color depth, I lose 200fps because DRI is not available in that mode. So glxgears definitively profits from DRI, regardless if kernel or latest xfree drivers are used.

I still wonder why I only get 388fps max with DRI enabled. Is it conceivable that glxgears is slowed down by the small amount of 8MB video ram? I know from a benchmark under windows (3DMark2001SE: 1658), that the thinkpad X24 performs quite well compared to shared memory solutions (i830/Thinkpad X30: 667).

When I installed xfree 4.3.0 there was one detail in glxinfo, that mades me wondering: The OpenGL vendor string was not "Precision Insight" as stated in the DRI user manual. I don't remember exactly the name, it started with T like Tucson, Tranton or so.

----------

## no2bl

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have an i810 graphics chip and is running stock Xfree 4.3.0 and have DRI working just fine.  glxgears give me about 700-800 fps. 
> 
> Erik

 

My embeded graphic has 8mb shared ram allocated and I use 16 bits color. I understand that 845G graphic use i810 driver. But I could not get X to run properly in gentoo. On redhat9 DRI is not going with i810 loaded either. However, it clock 330+ on glxgears without DRI. 

Question is what is your video ram size? Can you share your config? and procedure to get it going? or 8mb video ram has no chance? Thanks.

.no2bl.

----------

## UclaBob

Great Guide...boosted me from 100 fps, to 700  :Smile: 

Bob

----------

## mpsii

Can someone please explain the difference between the latest Xfree 4.3 build and Xfree DRM. On xfree's site, there is no explanation. I looked at the Xfree-DRM ebuild, and it does not seem to be doing much more than the Xfree ebuild. (Of course, I am a n00b with ebuilds...)

I am confused since the Xfree team says they already support 3dfx (I have a Voodoo3 2000).

----------

## zojas

I have an older ati rage 128. 

when I was using xfree-4.2, installing xfree didn't install the dri kernel modules for me. the dri modules in the kernel source are for xfree86 4.1 so they don't work. I used to 'emerge -u xfree' then after it was done I would use 'ebuild fetch unpack' to get the xfree86 source tree in /var/tmp/portage, then I would have to go in there to the correct directory, compile the kernel module r128.o, and copy it to the /lib/modules directory, then modprobe it to get dri to work.

now, I can just emerge xfree and xfree-drm. much easier.

----------

## zojas

here's what gets installed when I emerge xfree-drm:

```
qpkg -l xfree-drm

x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0 *

CONTENTS:

/lib

/lib/modules

/lib/modules/2.4.20

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/gamma.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/tdfx.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/mga.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i810.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i830.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/sis.o

/usr

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/xfree-drm-4.3.0

/usr/share/doc/xfree-drm-4.3.0/README.drm.gz

```

pretty much just the kernel modules.

----------

## linde002

tuxer root # glxgears

13800 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2760.000 FPS

14775 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2955.000 FPS

14851 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2970.200 FPS

14834 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2966.800 FPS

14837 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2967.400 FPS

You rule   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

-Robert

----------

## jimlynch11

yeah so i did all this, and glxinfo still shows my dri to be off, and my FPS is around 280-300...any ideas?  can you maybe post us your XF86Config file for reference? thanks

----------

## linde002

Here you go!

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

  FontPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

  FontPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

  FontPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

  FontPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

#  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    30-95

        VertRefresh  50-160

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"             "4"

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"        "true"

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        Option     "EnableDepthMoves"    "true"

        Option     "EnablePageFlip"      "true"

        Option     "NoBackBuffer"        "false"

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneDisplay"              # <i>

        #Option     "CloneMode"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        BusID       "1:0:0"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "Generic"

        BoardName   "ati"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    16

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     1

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     4

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     8

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     15

#       EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes   "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1600x1280"

#               Virtual 1280 1024

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1600x1200"

#               Virtual 1280 1024

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

```

-Robert

----------

## Lovechild

Getting 1900-2000 in glxgears now with my Radeon 7500 - not earth shattering, but nice enough for general usage.

----------

## jimlynch11

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
> 	Load  "record"
> 
> 	Load  "extmod"
> ...

 

there is mine...it looks damn near the same as yours...yet glxinfo is still telling me DRI is off. 

 *Quote:*   

> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> 
> direct rendering: No
> ...

 

anything anyone sees there that will be a clue as to why dri wont come on? im still getting only like 300 FPS...did the driver not get installed properly from xfree-drm or something? because when i did insmod radeon it said "no module by that name found"...

----------

## jimlynch11

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> Getting 1900-2000 in glxgears now...not earth shattering, but nice enough for general usage.

 

you mock me with your high frame rate

----------

## linde002

this is what i did:

remove all your previous modules

cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

enable into kernel /dev/apgart and remove Xfree-dri && drm from the kernel

then emerge xfree-drm, removed 2 modules that gave me odd warnings when running modules-update

reboot with kernel and f*ck around with you XF86Config a little( that did it for me  :Wink:  )

kdm/gdm/whatever and type glxinfo

-Robert

----------

## jimlynch11

whats the command to remove all previous modules?

----------

## linde002

rm -f /usr/lib/linux-version/ or something like that.

-Robert

----------

## linde002

well it just relapsed on me, i reboot, and no dri, when i check the modules...they're gone.

i've just did an emerge xfree-drm again but when i start X with dri-module loaded it just sets my monitor on standby and i am unable to do anything....

as we speak i'm recompiling X, Xfree-drm and the kernel modules...maybe it'll help  :Rolling Eyes: 

-Robert

----------

## jimlynch11

personally said screw it, installed the 2.5.67 dev kernel with DRM built in, and it got me up to around 400 FPS in glxgears.  not spectacular, but twice as good as before...now if only i knew whether or not 3d support was working...is it something else i have to configure?

----------

## linde002

i found it!!, atleast for me. insmod radeon and voila, X came up and dri was enabled, i'm gonna enjoy some UT now  :Very Happy: 

-Robert

----------

## jimlynch11

getting only like 22 when a DVD is playing....HELP!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Xiphas

I followed the instructions exactly, yet I get this output when I do a glxinfo:

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
```

I tried re-installing both X and DRM, but there was no change.  Any suggestions?

And yes, I do have a "Load "dri"" line in my XF86Config.

----------

## jimlynch11

i had some problems with some libraries (unrelated to X) the other day, and did an ldconfig as root

this seemed to solve the problems, so you might want to give it a go for this (not sure if it will work or not...but worth a shot)

----------

## linde002

 *Xiphas wrote:*   

> I followed the instructions exactly, yet I get this output when I do a glxinfo:
> 
> ```
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
> ```
> ...

 

Do you have

```

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

```

in your XF86Config?

-Robert

----------

## Xiphas

 *linde002 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "DRI"
> ...

 

Yes.  My DRI worked fine until I upgraded to xfree 4.3.0-r2, and the kernel modules don't seem to work for me anymore either.

----------

## hanzotutu

 *hanzotutu wrote:*   

>  *spyderous wrote:*   
> 
> Direct rendering was off beforehand and on after, yet you saw no increase in FPS?  That's odd.  However, I have heard that 8MB of memory isn't enough to support DRI in some cases. 
> 
> My 8M ATI M3 AGP doesn't work either.
> ...

 

Finally, enabled DRI of my card. Glxgears even gave me ~1700 FPS if I minimize the gear window (otherwise, it's about 550 FPS). Wow~~it's amazing. I can play tuxracer now. happy~~

----------

## jimlynch11

 *hanzotutu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Finally, enabled DRI of my card. Glxgears even gave me ~1700 FPS if I minimize the gear window (otherwise, it's about 550 FPS). Wow~~it's amazing. I can play tuxracer now. happy~~

 

well does the 1700 fps while minimized really mean anything? because i would imagine when it is minimized it doesnt have to do any actual rendering, hence the high numbers...i only say this because when minimized mine jumps from the poor 450 fps to like 3500 fps

----------

## hanzotutu

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> well does the 1700 fps while minimized really mean anything? because i would imagine when it is minimized it doesnt have to do any actual rendering, hence the high numbers...i only say this because when minimized mine jumps from the poor 450 fps to like 3500 fps

 

Urh....I think the fps when minimized totally depends on the CPU speed of your machine. My computer's cpu is P3 600M. Thus, yours should be, if my assumption mentioned above is right, ~1.2G?

----------

## jimlynch11

1.13 Ghz P3...not a bad estimation though   :Shocked: 

----------

## chatgris

 *Xiphas wrote:*   

> I followed the instructions exactly, yet I get this output when I do a glxinfo:
> 
> ```
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
> ```
> ...

 

I have the exact same problem, attempting to emerge xfree-4.3.0-r3 now, see if that makes an difference.

Btw, I am running xinerama..

----------

## chatgris

Actually, correction I'm attempting to upgrade form -r1 to -r2, so I get the same prolem with -r1.

----------

## noff

Emerging xfree-drm fixed my upgrade problems on the move to 4.3.0.

I have a radeon. No need to reboot thanks to modules.

----------

## chatgris

I don't think that's my problem...

```
$ emerge -p xfree-drm

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0

```

unless you are telling me to *re*-emerge xfree-drm

----------

## bp1506

will this method of installing be able to run ut2003?. i tried to make an ebould install but it didnt work.

----------

## DooBeDooBeDo

 *mpsii wrote:*   

> Can someone please explain the difference between the latest Xfree 4.3 build and Xfree DRM. On xfree's site, there is no explanation. I looked at the Xfree-DRM ebuild, and it does not seem to be doing much more than the Xfree ebuild. (Of course, I am a n00b with ebuilds...)
> 
> I am confused since the Xfree team says they already support 3dfx (I have a Voodoo3 2000).

 

They do, you need 'voodoo3' and 'tdfx' in your USE then emerge glide-v3 *after* xfree. DRI only works on voodoo3 at 16bit.

If you're interested I can give you a patch to the glide-v3 ebuild which can give up to a 600% speed increase in glxgears (from 150fps --> over 900fps for me). The patch supposedly makes glide unstable, but I've been using it for years with no ill effects.

----------

## sebfisch

hi,

direct rendering doesn't seem to work for me.. i have compiled mtrr and agpgart into my kernel, emerged xfree-drm, loaded dri in XFree86.conf an put the "DRI" Section there too. I load the radeon module in /etc/modules.autoload, but still get the message

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: No

 

from glxinfo. i have a ati radeon 8500 card, and glxgears give me about 300 fps

any idea what's going wrong with direct rendering? thanks a lot! i appreceate any helpful comments..

sebastian

----------

## sebfisch

sorry for posting a question here! i'll post it in the support forums again - dont know how to delete it here (or whether its possible).

----------

## bushwakko

let me just tell you that DRM drivers suck, since those bastard hardwarepeople won't make their own driver nor give the specs to DRM developers. I get 8000fps with my nvidia drivers btw.

----------

## asubedi

do you need to have "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)" compiled into kernel to get DRI working? I have been trying to get the DRI working for my 7500 for about 3 weeks and I am only left to kill myself....

Thanks.

----------

## dberkholz

 *asubedi wrote:*   

> do you need to have "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)" compiled into kernel to get DRI working?

 

If you read the howto again, you'll notice I point out NOT to compile DRM into the kernel or as a module. The xfree-drm package supplies DRM itself. Remember, this just applies to xfree-4.3, because the kernel supplies DRM for xfree-4.2; if you're using xfree-4.2, use the DRM in the kernel.

----------

## dberkholz

 *bushwakko wrote:*   

> let me just tell you that DRM drivers suck, since those bastard hardwarepeople won't make their own driver nor give the specs to DRM developers. I get 8000fps with my nvidia drivers btw.

 

I prefer to use non-binary things whenever possible; unfortunately that isn't possible yet if you want 3D acceleration for nvidia cards. However, your comment on fps is mostly irrelevant since xfree-drm doesn't supply nvidia drivers.

Also, I've seen in many cases that DRM drivers make much less use of the CPU than binary drivers (especially in the case of DRM vs. ati-drivers): about 80% CPU usage vs. about 30% for the same things.

 *bp1506 wrote:*   

> will this method of installing be able to run ut2003?. i tried to make an ebould install but it didnt work.

 

The standard xfree-drm drivers haven't yet worked for me with ut2k3 or america's army. I have heard the CVS versions of the drivers DO work, if you're feeling adventurous.

----------

## Geburah

hi. I've done that all exactly and do not get acceleration. I mean, I have no acceleration, but can enter the X.

After quit the X manager I see this message:

(WW) RADEON: No Matching Device for instance (BUSID: PCI 1:0:1) found

This only means that no screen has benn found in the second adapter isn't it?

The error with the fglrxinfo is: Error: unable to open display:0

What can I do?

Mine is 9700 Pro

Thanks

----------

## Beetle B.

I performed the steps in the original message here.

Happily, direct rendering is on.  :Very Happy: 

But I do get an error every time I run startx:

"[drm] failed to load kernel module agpgart"

Should I worry about this? I did select agpgart in the kernel, and didn't select DRM. I'll have to check the config files again to make sure (not at my Gentoo machine right now).

Incidentally, I'm using an ATI Radeon 8500 LE.

TIA,

----------

## dberkholz

 *Beetle B. wrote:*   

> I performed the steps in the original message here.
> 
> Happily, direct rendering is on. 
> 
> But I do get an error every time I run startx:
> ...

 

The reason that error shows up is that you compiled agpgart into the kernel rather than as a module, so it tries to load a non-existent module. Don't worry about it, everything should be working fine.

----------

## dberkholz

 *Geburah wrote:*   

> hi. I've done that all exactly and do not get acceleration. I mean, I have no acceleration, but can enter the X.
> 
> After quit the X manager I see this message:
> 
> (WW) RADEON: No Matching Device for instance (BUSID: PCI 1:0:1) found
> ...

 

On the  DRI Web site supported card listing: Radeons up to R9200 are supported.

Here's a somewhat relevant post on the dri-users mailing list from January 8 of this year talking about trouble with dual-head 9xxx cards.

From this post, dated November 8, 2002: The code to accept DRI support for the 9000 

cards was just added to the CVS tree.  The chipsets higher then the 9000 

are not known to work or not.

Essentially, you'll need a second entry for your 'second' card in XF86Config, but I'm not sure how to solve the 'unable to open display:0' problem. Follow the DRI updates on its Web page (dri.sourceforge.net) and search the DRI mailing lists in the future to see if more progress is made.

----------

## Normie

 :Very Happy:   yay, tytytyty, i iz teh uber linux noob... and this post was so easy it helped me get my radeon 9000 working, 1700 fps in glxgears.   :Very Happy: 

lets see... why did i change to gentoo...

1. got tons of viruses, thank you kazaa. :-/

2. norton crashed

3. tried to reinstall windows

4. cd= TOC completely ruined

5. grumble and get pissed at the word

6. got gentoo so i could replace my copy of windows

7. decided i liked it... 

So now ima play around with WineX... start small, start with starcraft, move up to D2 expansion, then once more to WC3.

Again, thank you for the awesome post. it worked flawlessly

----------

## kaput

what's the syntax for "EnablePageFlip" and other options in XF86Config? could someone show me their config file so i could see where and how to set these options up?   :Wink: 

this howto was a HUGE help in getting my radeon mobility m6 working with 3d, but glxgears only gives me about 200 fps.

clark

----------

## dberkholz

 *kaput wrote:*   

> what's the syntax for "EnablePageFlip" and other options in XF86Config? could someone show me their config file so i could see where and how to set these options up?   

 

I added this to the howto. Check it out again.

----------

## kaput

oops. my bad.  :Embarassed: 

you say you're running a m6 mobility? i am also, but am only getting about 300 fps in glxgears. i've enabled page flip, and am experimenting with other options. how are you getting such a good framerate? it seems that i could only wish to get 600 at this point...

kaput

----------

## dberkholz

 *kaput wrote:*   

> you say you're running a m6 mobility? i am also, but am only getting about 300 fps in glxgears. i've enabled page flip, and am experimenting with other options. how are you getting such a good framerate? it seems that i could only wish to get 600 at this point...

 

My particular M6 Mobility (the LY, I believe, it's not here now) has 16MB RAM. Is yours any different? Are you using the same kernel sources as I am (gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r5 at the moment)? What type and speed is your CPU? What's your resolution and depth (mine was 1400x1050, 16 bpp) -- that can make a major difference.

----------

## kaput

2.4.20-gentoo-r5

radeon mobility (pretty sure it's an LY) w/ 16 meg ddr

celeron 1.5 ghz

256 meg ddr

i'm running a toshiba 1115-s103

i'm using the kernel driver. i'm not sure how big of a difference that makes. although glxinfo says there's no direct rendering, i'm able to use opengl extensions. i must have done something silly. i'd appreciate it if you'd help me find it.

clark

----------

## dberkholz

 *kaput wrote:*   

> 2.4.20-gentoo-r5
> 
> radeon mobility (pretty sure it's an LY) w/ 16 meg ddr
> 
> celeron 1.5 ghz
> ...

 

If you enable glx, you can use opengl extensions. That has nothing to do with whether you have hardware acceleration; it just uses software acceleration instead (i.e., drags on your CPU instead of using your video card). 

DON'T use the kernel driver. It's outdated and only works in XFree 4.2 and lower. That's the whole point of xfree-drm, to get direct rendering (hardware acceleration) with XFree 4.3. Follow the howto, or you will not get accelerated 3D.

However, there's some limitation intrinsic from your 1.5 Celeron, but I'm sure you haven't reached it because you don't even *have* direct rendering.

----------

## kaput

well, the radeon module is loading correctly. XF86Config has glx and dri loading and has radeon listed as the driver. i'm running xfree-4.3.0-r2 along with xfree-drm-4.3.0.

drm is *off* in the kernel with agpgart and mtrr turned on. all chipsets are compiled in, "just to be safe."   :Smile: 

i've double checked to make sure i'm booting the correct kernel image.

Section "DRI" is using mode 0666

however, glxinfo continues to give me a big fat "NO!" when it comes to 3d. do i HAVE to load the radeon module before i startx? i think you said that x may automatically load the required module, assuming all is configured properly, correct? is there a chance it's loading the incorrect module?

this topic thread had been a huge help. i know i'm almost there. any further help is greatly appreciated as i know it takes others' personal time.    :Embarassed: 

----------

## dberkholz

 *kaput wrote:*   

> however, glxinfo continues to give me a big fat "NO!" when it comes to 3d. do i HAVE to load the radeon module before i startx? i think you said that x may automatically load the required module, assuming all is configured properly, correct? is there a chance it's loading the incorrect module?

 

In /var/log/XFree86.0.log, does it say anything about the driver version being too low (something like 1.1, when it wants 1.5 or higher)? If so, it's trying to use the wrong driver. Did you remember to recompile xfree-drm after recompiling your kernel and modules?

----------

## kaput

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In /var/log/XFree86.0.log, does it say anything about the driver version being too low (something like 1.1, when it wants 1.5 or higher)? If so, it's trying to use the wrong driver. Did you remember to recompile xfree-drm after recompiling your kernel and modules?

 

yes, i did remember to recompile and the log notes that it was compiled for xfree 4.3.0. in the log i see no error messages, warnings, etc. in fact i even saw the following:

```
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

```

why would glxinfo give me a no? wouldn't the log indicate that 3d acceleration is on? any ideas?

p.s. you asked what resolution. i'm running at 1024x768 16 bit.

----------

## kaput

ok. i added agp 4x and fastagp options to XF86Config and for some reason glxinfo now WILL report that direct rendering is on!!! w00t!

unfortunately, i'm still only getting about 320 fps with glxgears. hrmmm. i'm using page flipping, 4x agp, and fastagp options. does anyone have any other performance enhancing ideas?

(and of course when i say "performing enhancing ideas," i DO mean related to my video card.   :Wink:  )

----------

## arunkv

Thanks spyderous - those instructions worked perfectly with my ATI Radeon 7200 running on the 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 kernel.

----------

## BadGuy

 *kaput wrote:*   

> ok. i added agp 4x and fastagp options to XF86Config and for some reason glxinfo now WILL report that direct rendering is on!!! w00t!
> 
> unfortunately, i'm still only getting about 320 fps with glxgears. hrmmm. i'm using page flipping, 4x agp, and fastagp options. does anyone have any other performance enhancing ideas?
> 
> (and of course when i say "performing enhancing ideas," i DO mean related to my video card.   )

 

I got the same problem also only 300~ fps on glxgears doing a timedemo on quake3 gives me a 62 FPS average... It's not good enough to make me go and use gentoo for my desktop aswell (I'm really a dedicated gamer so  :Smile: ) did you try running glxgears as root once it gave me a little bit higher fps  :Razz:  (about 100). Also I seem to have a broken bios... Wich I can't even update with the given update disks sigh... Also  I can't set anything in my bios while I should... Just problems problems problems.

----------

## dberkholz

Sometimes enabling FastWrite in XF86Config and in your BIOS can help. Sometimes it'll crash your computer.

----------

## swimgeek

Hi,

I emerged xfree-4.3.0-r3 and then re-emerged xfree-drm-4.3.0-r2 and now direct rendering doesn't work! What should I do? What might have I missed?

Direct Rendering used to work when I was using xfree-4.3.0-r2. Should I try switching back to xfree-4.3.0-r2?

I have an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 (Dell Inspiron) and I'm using 2.4.20-r5.

thanks in advance!

----------

## swimgeek

It works now  :Confused:  I unmerge xfree completely first and then merged it again and now it seems to work!

----------

## n3x

I'm using 2.4.21 (whee! new kernel =] ) but this whole xfree-drm thing isn't working for me. I'm using an ATI Rage 128 32MB, but everyone else here seems to be using Radeons. Do I need to insmod a special module? Compile my kernel differently? Use 2.4.20 gentoo-sources? Or am I doing the wrong thing entirely?

Direct Rendering is off, and I'm getting ~250 fps with glxgears, and counterstrike under wine looks horrible (textures not working, causing massive pings...just a bad time to be had by all). When I run 'insmod r128', it doesn't find the module. Is all of this because I'm using 2.4.21? Would I be better off attempting development-sources?

Thanks for everyone's help!

glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

I don't particularly want to take up tons of room with my XFree86Config, but I'll post if it'll help.

r'gds,

james

----------

## dberkholz

For rage128, USE="rage128" when emerging xfree-drm instead of USE="radeon" (or VIDEO_CARDS="rage128" for -r4 and higher). Set your driver as r128 instead of radeon. Anywhere else it says radeon, change it to r128.

Also: xfree-drm probably will NOT work with a 2.5 kernel right now. Use the kernel's DRM instead for a 2.5 kernel, as I think it's up-to-date enough to be useful.

----------

## n3x

Okay, I did that, but it's still giving me direct rendering: No and my glxgears are the same. When I do insmod r128, it says it can't find the module. I presume that is part of the problem, so I ran a search on *r128* and found no drivers, just some C files that were in the directory of the xfree-drm thing inside the kernel (/usr/src/linux-2.4.21/something/drm-4.0/something/r128.c). So I'm guessing I need to find the r128.o somewhere, or maybe I have to recompile my kernel with rage support? Last time when I looked for that I couldn't find it. Maybe I was looking in the wrong place.

Thanks again everyone,

james

----------

## dberkholz

It will be installed into /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/drm/

Look there.

----------

## n3x

Okay, found /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/drivers, but char/ is not in there. I only have net/ and sound/. I know this means that the r128 driver was NOT compiled as a module into the kernel, which means that I need to recompile. But like I said before, I can't seem to find the r128 driver when I'm configuring with make menuconfig. If I re-emerge vanilla-sources (or maybe it's only in gentoo-sources?) with rage128 in USE, would that make a difference?

Thanks again for all your help, spyderous!

----------

## dberkholz

 *n3x wrote:*   

> Okay, found /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/drivers, but char/ is not in there. I only have net/ and sound/. I know this means that the r128 driver was NOT compiled as a module into the kernel, which means that I need to recompile. But like I said before, I can't seem to find the r128 driver when I'm configuring with make menuconfig. If I re-emerge vanilla-sources (or maybe it's only in gentoo-sources?) with rage128 in USE, would that make a difference?

 

Whoa, hold on there. You've got a few things a little bit off.

First, the xfree-drm package installs the drm kernel module; that's why you DON'T put it in the kernel. The package puts it there for you. You don't WANT to have anything to do with rage128 when you're configuring the kernel, so it's definitely a good thing if you can't find it. Try this:

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree-drm/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r4.ebuild install

# ls /var/tmp/portage/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r4/image/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/drm/
```

You should see something *.o, which is the built module.

Second, if you want an idea of available USE flags for a package, do 'emerge -vp package'. It will soon become apparent that the kernels don't have a rage128 USE flag.

----------

## n3x

*sigh*

Okay, I did all of that, got the r128 module, insmodded it before running gdm, and then I did glxinfo | grep rendering...and got No. Then I ran glxgears and my FPS are down, yes DOWN, to about 160. I may attempt using the 2.5 kernel and seeing how that goes.

EDIT:: Thanks for the emerge tip - very useful

----------

## JorBond

i have the r128 module loaded and i think i have changed all my settings right in the xfree config but i still get my normal 250fps

also i can't run glxinfo because i get this error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> glxinfo: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1: undefined symbol: __gxx_personality_v0
> 
> 

 

i also get opengl problems in other apps

----------

## dberkholz

For the unresolved symbol, you'll probably have to try recompiling X with 'LDFLAGS="-lstdc++" emerge xfree'.

http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/mail-archives/blfs-support/2002/10/1561.html

On the FPS problem, all I can tell you is read the guide, make sure you have everything set up properly, make sure the dri module is loading into XFree (/var/log/XFree86.0.log), check that log for errors (EE and WW), make sure agpgart and r128 modules are loaded once X is started with lsmod.

----------

## JorBond

well i fixed my problem, i changed my color depth to 16 bit, which raised it 200 fsp, i upgraded to the 2.5 kernel which raised it another 200fps and did the xfree tweaks to get a little more. and to fix my libGLU problem i renamed it to get it working. now i get 650fps and 3d support whoo, pretty good for old hardware. thanks for the info

----------

## Wedge_

Has anyone managed to get a Radeon 9800 working with the latest drivers? I noticed the Xfree86 CVS changelog had this entry the other day: 

```
267. Add support for new Radeon chips: R350(9800), RV350(9600,M10),

      RS250(IGP7000), RS300(IGP9000), RV280(9200) (Hui Yu@ATI).
```

According to the updated manpage for the radeon driver, the 9800 support is 2D only, but I'd like to try it anyway, but even with the latest code checked out from CVS, it just complains that it can't find any devices, and the list of supported devices in the logfile only goes up to the 9700s. The code in the 2.5.74 kernel seems to be exactly the same as the code from CVS.

----------

## bob65

OK, I followed all the instructions on the how-to, and like a poster above, glxinfo still says DirectRendering: no.  I also have a Rage128.

Here are what I think are the most relevant parts of my /var/log/XFree86.0.log:

```
drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "r128"

(II) R128(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) R128(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

```

There indeed isn't anything in /dev/dri/ .  Should there be? Also, insmod r128 shows this:

```
Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.o: unresolved symbol cmpxchg

```

Is that unresolved symbol a problem? How do I fix it? I've already tried emerging xfree-drm multiple times (and yes I did use VIDEO_CARDS="rage128")

Help?

----------

## dberkholz

 *bob65 wrote:*   

> There indeed isn't anything in /dev/dri/ .  Should there be? Also, insmod r128 shows this:
> 
> ```
> Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/r128.o
> 
> ...

 

The unresolved symbol is THE problem at the root of all others. Could you try the latest pfeifer-sources (2.4.21.1_pre4 now) and see if you get the same symbol problem? Make sure you're using xfree-drm-4.3.0-r6 too.

----------

## bob65

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The unresolved symbol is THE problem at the root of all others. Could you try the latest pfeifer-sources (2.4.21.1_pre4 now) and see if you get the same symbol problem? Make sure you're using xfree-drm-4.3.0-r6 too.

 

OK, I am now using pfeifer-sources 2.4.21.1_pre4.  I am also using (as before) xfree-drm-4.3.0-r6 (I re-emerged it too after compiling the kernel).  That seems to have fixed the unresolved symbol problem, and my XFree86.0.log now shows: 

```
drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

... (some stuff deleted)

(II) R128(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) R128(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) R128(0): [drm] Added 128 16384 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) R128(0): [drm] Mapped 128 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) R128(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) R128(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) R128(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) R128(0): Direct rendering enabled

```

which I'm assuming is OK, (I compiled agpgart into the kernel).  But, I still get DirectRendering: no from glxinfo, and of course glxgears shows a slow framerate (135fps).  Any ideas what else could be wrong?

----------

## dberkholz

Right after you start X, do this:

```
# grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/XFree86.0.log

# dmesg | tail -n 15
```

Post both.

----------

## bob65

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> Right after you start X, do this:
> 
> ```
> # grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/XFree86.0.log
> 
> ...

 

From grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/XFree86.0.log:

```
         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) R128(0): Can't determine panel dimensions, and none specified.              Disabling programming of FP registers.

(WW) R128(0): config file vrefresh range 50-70Hz not within DDC vrefresh range 55-85Hz

(WW) R128(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

```

From dmesg | tail -n 15:

```

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:08) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 140k freed

Adding Swap: 506008k swap-space (priority -1)

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 0000.

[drm] AGP 0.99 aperture @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized r128 2.4.0 20030526 on minor 0

```

There doesn't seem to be anything out of the ordinary?

----------

## dberkholz

No, they look quite ordinary. Could you post your XF86Config and full XFree86.0.log on a website somewhere and put links here?

----------

## bob65

Ok, here is my XF86Config and my XFree86.0.log.

Thanks for the help, btw.  Being a n00b I'm kind of lost when things don't work   :Smile: 

----------

## dberkholz

The log looks quite normal. A couple of ideas:

1) Comment out your VideoRam. X can figure this out.

2) Change DefaultDepth to 16. Some drivers won't do direct rendering for 24-bit.

----------

## I_Hate_Analog

Heya, I've been trying to get DRI to work on my Dell Latitude CPx J650 for... weeks now.  And I havne't been able to do it.

glxinfo | garp render turn up with:

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display":0.0"

I've followed this DRI guide to the letter but I haven't been able to get it to work.  I've gone to the DRI site, gone through these forums... Nothing.

When I run lspci | garp AGP it returns that I have this VGA compatible controller:

ATI Technologies INC Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

Is there support for this card?  Please help!  Me want play Tuxracer.   :Sad: 

----------

## heinchen

Hello gentoo-users and devs.

I tried to get dri/drm working using the howto. /var/log/XFree86.0.log said dri enabled while glxinfo said no dri  :Sad: 

After spending some time I found out why it didn't work, despite I had the sisuseflag set, /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/sis_dri.o was missing  :Exclamation: 

(somewhere at www.winischofer.net is a comment about sis_dri.o missing in Xfree4.3).

Nevertheless, I got that file from http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml#download (this version is for debians xfree4.3). I got dri working, unfortunately the output doesn`t look fine and tuxraxer hangs when you press a key. (I am just guessing - but I assume that this is because of the wrong version of sis_dri.o  :Question:  )

1. I think a note, that drm for sis isn't working, would be nice in the howto.

2. Does anybody know where I can get a working sis_dri.o or can give me hints to get dri/drm working properly???

cheers

-----------

Update:

I have taken a quick look into /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc. It says that the useflag sis doesn't exist.

But when doing an etcat -u xfree-drm it says

...

 + + sis     : unknown

...

Now I am confused  :Question:  Is there a "sis"-useflag???

----------

## dez

 *heinchen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After spending some time I found out why it didn't work, despite I had the sisuseflag set, /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/sis_dri.o was missing 

 

I too just spent a few hours trying to figure out why dri wasn't working for my sis 630.  I found a nice part (as opposed to the not so nice parts) of the xfree site that went through dri setup step by step. http://www.xfree86.org/current/DRI9.html point 4.... where is the sis_dri.so?  I found http://www.winischhofer.net/ as well where it's mentioned that sis_dri is not in xfree 4.3, and a bunch of downloadable stuff, none of which seems appropriate.  WTF?

Anyway, I can't help you, but I'll keep twiddling.  Hopefully someone here can help.

----------

## heinchen

Hello dez,

 *dez wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  I found http://www.winischhofer.net/ as well where it's mentioned that sis_dri is not in xfree 4.3, and a bunch of downloadable stuff, none of which seems appropriate.  WTF?
> 
> 

 

Sorry my mistake, I took Debians Sid xlibmesa3-gl.deb and took /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/sis_dri.so out of it. Some 3d stuff is working (e.g. bzflag is playable with minor gfxerrors) while others isn't (e.g. tuxracer hangs / sproingies-screensaver looks terrible).

Cheers

----------

## ank

I have radeon 8500 LE and Direct Rendering works only if i login as root. I follow the Direct Rendering Guide but rendering works only for root. If i login as normal user

rendering dont work:

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo | grep rendering

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

I have another problem and mayby is that why rendering wont work for normal user. I cant do:  rc-update add kdm default 

bash-2.05b# rc-update add kdm default

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/kdm not found; aborting.

so i must first login as root then kdm (becouse only root can run kdm) and then login as  normal user in kdm login screen.

Does anybody know how to correct this two things?

----------

## araemo

I also have the cmpxchg unresolved symbol.. I'm using the latest ac-sources(2.4.22-rc2-ac3), and I had drm working the first time I compiled this kernel, but I have since recompiled it several times for acpi support and a couple other things.  I have since re-emerged xfree and xfree-drm, and now when I try to insmod radeon, i get:

 *Quote:*   

> Using /lib/modules/2.4.22-rc2-ac3/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.o
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.22-rc2-ac3/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.o: unresolved symbol cmpxchg
> 
> 

 

and the debugging info you asked for way up there:

 *Quote:*   

> araemo@ouroboros araemo $ grep -e EE -e ww /var/log/XFree86.0.log
> 
>         Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/
> 
>          (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> ...

 

/dev/dri has nothing in it, but the directory exists.

I'm wondering if I disabled something in the kernel that is needed? I don't want to switch to the vanilla sources and lose my acpi support(I'm on a new laptop)

----------

## heinchen

 *ank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have another problem and mayby is that why rendering wont work for normal user. I cant do:  rc-update add kdm default 
> 
> bash-2.05b# rc-update add kdm default
> ...

 

I am pretty sure that this problem has nothing to do with your dri-problem.

You have to do

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Edit /etc/rc.conf find the line that begins with

DISPLAYMANAGER=

and change it into

DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm

Cheers

----------

## ank

heinchen TNX

Login now works but rendering still works only for root.And if i su to root rendering dont works 

bash-2.05b$ su root

Password:

bash-2.05b# glxgears

bash: glxgears: command not found

bash-2.05b# glxinfo | grep rendering

bash: glxinfo: command not found

bash-2.05b#

I really like to fix this becouse when i am login as normal user i only have 180 FPS   :Sad:   and when i am login as root i have 1257.6 FPS   :Smile: 

----------

## heinchen

 *ank wrote:*   

> heinchen TNX
> 
> Login now works but rendering still works only for root.And if i su to root rendering dont works 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ su root
> ...

 

There is an environmentvariable, that contains all directories, in which programms are. This is called $PATH.

To find out where a programm is, type which glxgears.

You will see, that glxgears resides in /usr/X11R6/bin. And this isn't in $PATH of root. root can launch this programs with

/usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears.

glxinfo also resides in that directory.

BTW, gentoo sets the $PATH variable in the file /etc/profile. This is executed everytime when you log in.

Cheers

----------

## ank

I find out what was wrong. I didnt have this one:

Section "DRI"

     Mode 0666

EndSection

Now all works:

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

5213 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1042.600 FPS

6392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1278.400 FPS

6392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1278.400 FPS

6392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1278.400 FPS

6392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1278.400 FPS

6330 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1266.000 FPS

and is time for fine tunning  :Very Happy: 

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

7426 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1485.200 FPS

8412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1682.400 FPS

8412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1682.400 FPS

8413 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1682.600 FPS

8412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1682.400 FPS   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## araemo

Well, i got stuff working..

I started grepping the kernel source for 'cmpxchg' and discovered it's a configurable option(I think it's auto-set as a sub-option of one of the 'cpu type' options)  I twiddled with those cpu family options a bit, checked the .config to see if CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG was set(Setting it manually did BAD things for me..) it was, so I recompiled, re-emerged xfree-drm, and my mobility 9200 (Is that an m9+?) works.  I managed to lock up X so bad i couldn't ctrl-alt-backspace with sierpinsky3d set to max.. but I don't think thats a HUGE problem. :P

----------

## beejay

Hey - I got it working here yesterday evening. I already believed, that my ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 didn't had 3D-Support. But then a dip-switch was adjusted in my brain  :Wink: 

For all those of you guys out there who can't get DRI working however you followed every guide step by step - try this

```
opengl-update xfree
```

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DMM

I just got done doing DRM with a rage128.

You have to have AGP as a MODULE.  Complie it into the kernel and it will fail to "load" when DRI kicks in.  DRI expects it to be a module for some reason.

Also, Im using the gentoo 2.4.20-r6 kernel, with smp, alsa pinned to 0.9.6 (used the "/usr/local/portage" method editing the ~x86 to x86 in the build file).

also eed to re-emerge xfree-drm  after you rebuild the kernel.

HTH

----------

## Manny_

 *JorBond wrote:*   

> ...and to fix my libGLU problem i renamed it to get it working.

 

What did you rename? I'm getting the same libGLU error. In fact, the glx* files do report relocation errors too.

----------

## marting

to all of you having unresolved symbols 'cmpxchg' (araemo has already posted the solution but I want to precise it):

it seems that the normal "x86"-kernel doesn't provide the cmpxchg-symbol (macro, whatever. i'm not a kernel-expert, so it took me several compilations, but I like genkernel (and x mines  :Smile: ).

instead, specify your cpu (pentium3 coppermine for me).

i needed "#opengl-update xfree" to play quake2.

everything else is done like explained in the howto

i have 175 frames in glxgears (fullscreen 1024x768) on my rage128. how can i tweak it more?

i have "agpmode 4"  and "agpfastwrite true"

cheers

----------

## grumpybear

I've sorta had it up the the proverbial here trying to configure my Rage Mobility to work with DRI....

I'm going to take a break before trying to trouble shoot somemore...  As it stands I GLXINFO consistently returns this value

```
name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor strin
```

and GLXGEARS works seemingly in software mode giving this response....

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

```

Here are links to my current XF86Config and my current X log

My XF86 Config

http://people.brandeis.edu/~davidco/gentoo/XF86Config

My X log

http://people.brandeis.edu/~davidco/gentoo/XFree86.0.log

Does anything here stand out to anyone?  Can anyone drop suggestions on where to go next?

Thanks in advance....

----------

## TwinGears

The Orginal post work great, only one glitch really. I was going from a nvidia to an older ATI rage128 AIW Pro and I found some where on this huge form that the command opengl-update was one thing to checkout.

It solved the last problem by ironing out this mess -

#grep -e '(EE)' -e '(WW)' /var/log/XFree86.0.log          (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) R128(0): Can't determine panel dimensions, and none specified.              Disabling programming of FP registers.

(EE) R128(0): No DFP detected

Quake3 is playable now at 32bit at 800x600, any thing beyond this taxes the game to the point of uselessness or some dull appriciation of moving/still art.

Thanks

----------

## dberkholz

mach64 support added in xfree-drm-4.3.0-r7.

----------

## ZuBsPaCe

is there going to be s3 savage support at some time? or shall i throw my notebook's gc into our fire place?

----------

## OpelBlitz

This post made me realize I had to re-emerge xfree-drm upon kernel recompiling.  Thanks!  Amazing jump from ~200FPS to ~1450FPS with glxgears.  Can't live without it anymore!   :Cool: 

----------

## archie_

Hi, 

Got my hercules radeon 9200 128 mb yesterday and now I want to use it in gentoo (of course). However, it seems to me that I always fall back on the same error. The source of the error seems to be in XF86Config in 

```
Section "dri"

 Mode 0666

End Section

```

Don't remember the exact error, but it says something like Mode is not an accepted keyword. What might be the error?

Thanks in before. 

/archie

----------

## adastra

This is the classic, "It was working, now it's not."  I am posting here because spyderous wants us to keep posting problems here.  Sorry, I have no suggestions for any other problems other post-ers are having. 

I have a Compaq Armada M700 with an ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP in it.  I was using 2.4.20-gentoo-sources-r5 and had direct rendering working great using the module I compiled from the CVS source.  Then I decided to add some USB support to my kernel (I know, a little late in the game, but I never really needed it before) and decided I would go ahead and upgrade to the latest gentoo-sources (2.4.22-r5) in the process.  Well, long story short, direct rendering just gives me the finger now.  I've tried xfree-drm (since it now supports mach64), I've tried compiling from CVS sources, I've upgraded to the latest XFree (4.3.0-r3), It just doesn't work.  

I was having the 'unresolved symbol: cmpxchg' problem when trying to load the kernel module but found, in this thread, the answer to that.  Now the module loads (whether I compile from source or use xfree-drm) but nothing uses it.  It shows up as unused in the lsmod and glxinfo gives an emphatic NO! on direct rendering.  I've recompiled everything (kernel, xfree-drm, CVS sources, xfree) more times than I feel like mentioning and on a PIII 500, that really sucks.  I really don't want to have to go back to 2.4.20 because that would mean recompiling all that crap again.  

My XF86Config file can be found at

http://scatcat.fhsu.edu/~jsrosenboom/XF86Config

my last XFree log file

http://scatcat.fhsu.edu/~jsrosenboom/XFree86.0.log

and the output of glxinfo

http://scatcat.fhsu.edu/~jsrosenboom/glxinfo.log

It someone has gotten DRI setup on gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r5 with any kind of a similar setup, let me know.  If you see anything stupid I have done I could use a hint.  

And one last question, if I do end up having to go back to 2.4.20, would I necessarily need to recompile XFree?  Is it OK to have a running kernel that's an older version than the kernel sources XFree was compiled against?  Thanks.

UPDATE:

Just saw something.  After starting X, I checked my dmesg and found this

```

[drm] AGP 0.99 aperture @ 0x50000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized mach64 1.0.0 20020904 on minor 0

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ15.

[drm:mach64_do_dma_init] *ERROR* can not find agp texture region!

```

That last line looks suspicious.  I wonder what it could mean?

----------

## zurd

Here's 2 things that could be included :

First, in the code list of this forum :

# grep -e '(EE)' -e '(WW)' /var/log/XFree86.0.log

# glxinfo | grep render

# dmesg | grep -i agp

# lsmod | grep agp

# modprobe agpgart

# ls -l /dev/dri/card0

# ls -ld /dev/dri

There also should be : "grep drm /var/log/XFree86.0.log" and it is what helped me solved my DRM problem, it was complaining that /dev/dri/card0 cannot be found, which lead me to the fact that r128 wasn't loaded in my kernel and modprobe r128 was complaining about cmpxchg, so then I recompiled my kernel with another kind of processor other than 386 and it was working   :Wink: 

Then, after glxinfo tells you that Direct rendering is at Yes, you're not finish there ! This is something that I would like to be included in the  Direct Rendering Howto on gentoo.org :

After you get glxinfo telling you that direct rendering is at Yes, you'll have to re-emerge xfree like that :  "USE="opengl" emerge xfree", I had to do this to get quake1 compiled, else it was complaining about GLU.h and then, you'll have to "emerge libsdl",  I couldn't load the famous game Stepmania because it was saying something about X11 not linked with opengl.

Thanks

----------

## ootneg

I have a Mach 64 Rage Pro:

```
# lspci | grep AGP

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
```

I tried using the new Mach64 support in xfree-drm and have so far been unable to get it to work.  emerge xfree-drm builds /lib/modules/2.4.24/kernel/drivers/char/drm/mach64.o, which can be loaded with modprobe.

```
#modprobe mach64
```

When I load it, the kernel logs

```
[drm] AGP 0.99 aperture @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized mach64 1.0.0 20020904 on minor 0
```

Even with it loaded, X does not like it.  When I place

```
    Driver      "mach64"
```

in XF86Config, X will not run.  The log shows:

```
# grep -e '(EE)' -e '(WW)' /var/log/XFree86.0.log 

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mach64

(EE) Failed to load module "mach64" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.
```

When I change the Driver back to ati, which does not use the drm driver, X will run.  Unfortunately, this driver does not support direct rendering.

Any suggestions on what I may be missing?  Thank you for any help.

----------

## greatguru

First, just wanted to thank beejay for his help, simply running:

```
 opengl-update xfree
```

turned on direct rendering (somewhere I missed that in howto).

I have a Compaq Evo N610c (laptop) with a ATI Mobility Radeon 7500.  I got rendering to work, which made my fps with glxgears jump from ~200 to ~400.  I then put the suggested tweaks into my XF86Config from the bottom of the Howto.  This yielded ~1050 fps on glxgears.  

With some talk on the first page of this topic about 1900-2000 fps on a Radeon 7500 and other talk of the possiblity of higher fps, plus my friend getting ~8000 fps with his nvidia geforce 4 mobile, I am wondering if there is some tweak or something I'm missing or if I can't get higher because of the chip...

My XF86Config

My XFree86 log (in case there is something wrong that I'm missing)

Any ideas?  Thanks in advance...

----------

## OhSh33t

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Install with VIDEO_CARDS="yourcard" emerge xfree-drm.
> 
> 

 

I understand how to do this with my Radeon card but what about Integrated video like this:

```

#lspci

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

```

```

# dmesg | grep -i agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 431M

agpgart: Detected an Intel(R) 845G Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xf0000000 128MB

```

Right now I have everything compiled into the Kernel..  I know, I know, I KNOW what I need todo here.... but I just wanted to know 2 things.. 

1) Has anyone else been able to get there i845G integrated video to work, or is this card not going to work at all?

2) What do I put for my videocard when declaring "VIDEO_CARDS="what-do-I-put-here-for-my-card" ?? 

Thanks

----------

## mrmodin

 *Quote:*   

> is there going to be s3 savage support at some time? or shall i throw my notebook's gc into our fire place?

 

There is. Install from cvs savage-2-0-0-branch. Work very well on my IBM Thinkpad T20.

----------

## drahz

I have a Rage128 desktop w/16MB (AGP). I'm going to type what I do and please correct me if I"m wrong. I did NOT include the DRI in the kernel but i did put a * next to the ati rage128 in the kernel for support. for a minuet i had the 386 chip enabled, but i recompiled the kernel to pentuimpro.(my specs are below). and after I type glxinfo | grep render. also 

```
ls -l /dev/dri/card0
```

 I get a dose not exist message.

 I get...NO or rendering and on the next line somthing about a MESA INDIRECT driver.  Oh, one more thing. svgalib would not emerge, I got it, but could that have been a problem? **EDIT I'll post my LOG and XF86Config when I get home in a fue hours. 

```
#emerge x11-base/xfree

#VIDEO_CARDS="r128" emerge xfree-drm

#emerge pciutils; lspci | grep AGP

#X -configure

#nano -w /root/XF86Config.new

      ...change driver to r128 and set default depth to 16 or 24 and the resolution...

#startx

#glxinfo | grep render

```

[SPECS]PC CHips 440 LX Motherboard; Intel P2 300MHz Kalimath; ATI Rage128 PRO TURBO 16MB; and a Phillips cd-rw IDE drive; seagate 10GB HDD; Realtek 139 NIC; 64MB SDRAM

(I can NOT wait to get a better machine, that I can install Gentoo on.) It's so slow that I have to do a stage3 unless I want to wate a week and do it from source, lol

----------

## ksantoro

Hey im running kernel 2.6.5 and seem to be having a bit more of a problem getting my Radeon 8500 running on gentoo then i have with redhat... heres what im getting i have everything setup the way i did w/ redhat which isnt to much different of a setup for the ATI drivers but every time i do a `opengl-update ati' it seems to always default back to the xfree drivers...

Can someone who's had the prob. help me out here...?

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

direct rendering: No

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

bus pci: add driver agpgart-nvidia

bus pci: add driver agpgart-ati

bus pci: remove driver agpgart-nvidia

ati_agp                 9228  0

agpgart                35696  1 ati_agp

FATAL: Module agpgart already in kernel.

crw-rw-rw-    1 root     oax      226,   0 Apr 11 08:49 /dev/dri/card0

drwxr-xr-x    1 root     oax             0 Apr 11 08:49 /dev/driLast edited by ksantoro on Mon Apr 12, 2004 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GoofballJM1

I have read everyone of these posts and I am still confused as to how I enable DRI in a 2.6 kernel?  Do I enable DRM in the kernel or do I not?  If I do, do I do it as modules or built in?  I obviously can't emerge xfree DRM because of my kernel (2.6.3-r1), so what do I do?  I get about 90 fps on glxgears on my rage 128 with 8 mb's of ram.  I have been reading that people can get higher than that with this card.  What's the deal?  here is my glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 16 tc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 16 dc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

I get that irritating message:

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

and a 'no' on direct rendering.  What needs to be done  :Question: 

----------

## mrmodin

 *GoofballJM1 wrote:*   

> What needs to be done 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

----------

## GoofballJM1

 *mrmodin wrote:*   

>  *GoofballJM1 wrote:*   What needs to be done  
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

 

I HAVE DONE THAT.  Most of that stuff is for 2.4 kernels.  The information for 2.6 is not very specific.  If you can find that information in that documentation, please point it out because I have read that doc 20 times and done everything it requires for a 2.6 kernel and nothing.  :Laughing: 

----------

## mrmodin

Oh, hmm, have you tried to build everything from CVS? I did that and it worked like a dream.

----------

## idkwiam187

[quote="OhSh33t"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Has anyone else been able to get there i845G integrated video to work, or is this card not going to work at all?
> 
> 2) What do I put for my videocard when declaring "VIDEO_CARDS="what-do-I-put-here-for-my-card" ?? 
> ...

 

I couldn't get mine to work for the longest time.  Then I unmerged Xfree, emerged X.Org, and everything worked flawlessly.  My framerate jumped from ~200 to ~1000.

----------

## Gnufsh

Using the instructions here:

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building

you can build the dri cvs and install it on both 2.6 kernels and Xorg.

----------

## MarkByers

My first post here, hi everyone!

I also have this chipset, and have been trying for the last couple of days to get it working properly. At the moment I have got glxgears up to 400FPS, after enabling DRI.

I had to set my VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i830" for some reason. Having just VIDEO_CARD="i810" didn't work. I still get some warnings in XFree86.log, for example:

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f11 not supported.

I would like to hear from someone else that has had success with the 845G chipset, what framerate they managed to get, and what they did to get it working. I am sure that I can improve on 400FPS.

Thanks all,

Mark.

----------

## R. Bosch

When building dri for X (org or free) I got in my host.def

```

#define XF86CardDrivers i810 

#define DriDrivers i810 i830

```

Though the scores are up, you might like to be carefull with 3D-screensavers (circuit)and some games (BridgeConstructor-demo). The Xserver (Xorg) tends to grash. On my ati with the fglrx drivers there's no problem.... (still need to test the screensaver circuit though...).

For instructions again  :Wink: 

Here:  http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building

Hope it helps...

TIP:

search in your log on "DRI" to see if all options are open. DRI is only activated with a minimum of 32MB RAM. Any lower and it will turn off.

[edit]

it depends on your resulution  :Wink: 

[/edit]

----------

## dberkholz

Quick update:

x11-drm 20040827 and newer:

(1) Should support 2.6 kernels. This should help to unify the steps needed for 2.4 and 2.6 kernels.

(2) Add ffb (sparc-only), savage, i915 and via DRMs and remove gamma DRM

I plan to add the savage 3D stuff to xorg 6.8.0-r1 before I stable it on x86. You'll need USE="insecure-drivers" to get savage, via or mach64 3D stuff working properly. I've heard rumors that via is still a little broken.

----------

## ravensix

I have been trying I don't know how long to get higher fps, I have a voodoo 5 5500, i tried everything listed, but my FPS have  been no higher than 120. Funny thing is when i ran knoppix awhile back, my fps would be about 1700FPS. I did everything by the book but direct rendering would not enable, i did the x11-drm with VIDEO_CARDS="3dfx" 

however, looking in my Xorg.0.log i noticed this..

(II) TDFX(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) TDFX(0): [DRI] installation complete

(==) TDFX(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

but when i did glxinfo..

dan@coldfire ~ $ glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: No

dri is loaded and set to 0666

I just don't know what to do anymore ;\

My kernel by the way is 2.6.8-ck7

----------

## dberkholz

 *ravensix wrote:*   

> I have been trying I don't know how long to get higher fps, I have a voodoo 5 5500, i tried everything listed, but my FPS have  been no higher than 120. Funny thing is when i ran knoppix awhile back, my fps would be about 1700FPS. I did everything by the book but direct rendering would not enable, i did the x11-drm with VIDEO_CARDS="3dfx" 
> 
> however, looking in my Xorg.0.log i noticed this..
> 
> (II) TDFX(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
> ...

 

For Voodoo3's or Banshee's with 16MB of memory or less, try

```
TDFX_RISKY="yes" emerge xorg-x11
```

Other than that, go through the general DRI troubleshooting sequence.

----------

## ravensix

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For Voodoo3's or Banshee's with 16MB of memory or less, try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well my card is 64MB Voodoo5 5500, as or the troubleshooting, i made dri the same in Load and in section, that boosted my fps to 170-180fps. Only thing i haven't tried is trying cvs source seeing if that'll work which im hoping it will.

----------

## SuperJudge

I installed x11-drm and put agpgart and mach64 in modules.autoload.d, but I get a similar error to a lot of people when loading off of an xorg.conf with Driver "mach64". 

Does 'emerge x11-drm' overwrite the previous existing modules? I wonder why X says they don't exist when they clearly do. Xorg.conf isn't looking in the wrong path for the module, is it?

----------

## dberkholz

 *SuperJudge wrote:*   

> I installed x11-drm and put agpgart and mach64 in modules.autoload.d, but I get a similar error to a lot of people when loading off of an xorg.conf with Driver "mach64". 
> 
> Does 'emerge x11-drm' overwrite the previous existing modules? I wonder why X says they don't exist when they clearly do. Xorg.conf isn't looking in the wrong path for the module, is it?

 

Don't put mach64 as the driver in xorg.conf, put atimisc.

----------

## SuperJudge

 *spyderous wrote:*   

>  *SuperJudge wrote:*   I installed x11-drm and put agpgart and mach64 in modules.autoload.d, but I get a similar error to a lot of people when loading off of an xorg.conf with Driver "mach64". 
> 
> Does 'emerge x11-drm' overwrite the previous existing modules? I wonder why X says they don't exist when they clearly do. Xorg.conf isn't looking in the wrong path for the module, is it? 
> 
> Don't put mach64 as the driver in xorg.conf, put atimisc.

 I have VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" right now, should I leave that and just change the driver to atimisc, or should I change V_C= to atimisc, remerge x11-drm, add atimisc to modules.autoload.d and change the driver to atimisc? Add in anything else I may have missed, and thanks for the attention to the issue, I appreciate it.

----------

## dberkholz

 *SuperJudge wrote:*   

> I have VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" right now, should I leave that and just change the driver to atimisc, or should I change V_C= to atimisc, remerge x11-drm, add atimisc to modules.autoload.d and change the driver to atimisc? Add in anything else I may have missed, and thanks for the attention to the issue, I appreciate it.

 

The x11-drm module is called mach64. The X driver is called atimisc.

----------

## SuperJudge

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> The x11-drm module is called mach64. The X driver is called atimisc.

 I did notice it's call x11-drm now, should I be using xorg or xfree? Or are either fine?

----------

## dberkholz

 *SuperJudge wrote:*   

>  *spyderous wrote:*   The x11-drm module is called mach64. The X driver is called atimisc. I did notice it's call x11-drm now, should I be using xorg or xfree? Or are either fine?

 

I'd use xorg. xfree is old and deprecated.

----------

## SuperJudge

I'm glad I did something right. I doublechecked make.conf and xorg.conf and remerge x11-drm just for S&G. I'm not sure if there's supposed to be an atimisc modules but here's some info about the situation.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "accel"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "crt_display"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "composite_sync"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "hw_cursor"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "linear"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "mmio_cache"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "test_mmio_cache"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "panel_display"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "probe_clocks"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "reference_clock"           # <freq>

        #Option     "shadow_fb"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "sw_cursor"                 # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "atimisc"

        VendorName  "ATI"

        BoardName   "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

        ChipSet     "ati"

        ChipId      0x4c4d

        ChipRev     0x64

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

startx output:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.27 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux padawan 2.4.27 #2 Sun Oct 10 11:06:07 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i686

Build Date: 13 October 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 15 13:25:50 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

Is there supposed to be an atimisc module?

----------

## dberkholz

That's odd. Try replacing atimisc with ati in your xorg.conf.

----------

## SuperJudge

I just tried that on ssh, and it didn't error out, at least. I'll check glxgears when I get home. Thanks a lot.

----------

## SuperJudge

Bingo, ati did it. Why did ati work and not mach64? I figured that was the driver. I'm guessing that the ati driver loads the mach64 module?

It runs glxgears marginally faster than the processor does (AthXP 1500+) but it's great that it doesn't weigh down the processor anymore.

Are there any optimization lines I can add to xorg.conf for my card to help it run more efficiently?

```
bash-2.05b# glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 16 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 16 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 16 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
```

----------

## dberkholz

 *SuperJudge wrote:*   

> Bingo, ati did it. Why did ati work and not mach64? I figured that was the driver. I'm guessing that the ati driver loads the mach64 module?

 

ati driver is a wrapper for all the ati card drivers. It detects and autoloads the proper one. I have no idea why, but sometimes mach64 only seems to work with the wrapper.

 *Quote:*   

> Are there any optimization lines I can add to xorg.conf for my card to help it run more efficiently?

 

Check the Direct Rendering Guide on Gentoo docs.

----------

## SuperJudge

Thanks a lot, spyderous, I've been trying for ages to get drm working with this laptop  :Smile: 

Thanks to everybody, I know at times it takes a lot to deal with those who don't know what they're doing and I'm sure others appreciate your patience.

----------

## SuperJudge

```
direct rendering: No
```

I just noticed this from my previous post, while going through the Direct Rendering in the docs.  It isn't working. The glxgears results flux, when I let it go, it just averages about 300fps.

If it's a problem me posting here, I can start a new thread, I really appreciate all your assistance.

----------

## dberkholz

 *SuperJudge wrote:*   

> If it's a problem me posting here, I can start a new thread, I really appreciate all your assistance.

 

It's cool.

So paste the output of the usual troubleshooting, from my original post here:

"Check your logs to see what information you can get, and other places for common errors. "

----------

## SuperJudge

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> It's cool.
> 
> So paste the output of the usual troubleshooting, from my original post here:
> 
> "Check your logs to see what information you can get, and other places for common errors. "

 Job's done, thread is here.

What log info should I post, I know startx says it logs to /var/log/Xorg.0.log, should I post that, and what else?

----------

## GoofballJM1

Maybe you all could help me.  I have a ATI Rage Pro (Mach64) AGP 2X video card on my old Dell OptiPlex GX1p.  I am running 2.6.9-gentoo-r4, Xorg-6.8.0-r3.  I have agpgart and my chipset enabled as modules in my kernel, I have them set to run at boot time.  I also running the latest x11-drm, where I can find the mach64 driver, which isn't located in the 2.6.9 kernel.  Everything loads fine.  Here is my relevant information:

```
# grep -e '(EE)' -e '(WW)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(WW) ATI(0): config file hsync range 30-69kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) ATI(0): config file vrefresh range 50-120Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(WW) ATI(0): I2C bus Mach64 initialisation failure

(II) ATI(0): I2C bus "Mach64" removed
```

Now my dmesg:

```
# dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 149M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf4000000

# dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized mach64 1.0.0 20020904 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

```

My glxinfo:

```
# glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

It looks like everything is working correctly except when I start X.  So the Xorg doesn't load the driver as it should and I don't get direct rendering.  glxgears are only running at 131 tops  :Sad:   Anybody get a mach64 running with a 2.6 kernel and Xorg 6.8?

----------

## dberkholz

 *SuperJudge wrote:*   

>  *spyderous wrote:*   It's cool.
> 
> So paste the output of the usual troubleshooting, from my original post here:
> 
> "Check your logs to see what information you can get, and other places for common errors. " Job's done, thread is here.
> ...

 

try

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
```

Also be sure you built xorg with USE=insecure-drivers.

----------

## GoofballJM1

Thanks for the link.  I did get my DRI working somewhat.  Only problem is I still get the same error message from my /var/log/xorg.0.log despite the fact that is says I am getting direct rendering.

```
glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mach64 [Rage Pro] 20030502 AGP 2x x86/MMX/SSE
```

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
> ```
> ...

 

Here it is:

```
$ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 6.5.6 mach64 (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/mach64_dri.so

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 4

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

libGL error:

Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

libGL error:

Can't open configuration file /home/jon-michael/.drirc: No such file or directory.

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Gareth Hughes, Leif Delgass, José Fonseca

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mach64 [Rage Pro] 20030502 AGP 2x x86/MMX/SSE

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.3

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
```

 *spyderous wrote:*   

> Also be sure you built xorg with USE=insecure-drivers.

 

I also did that, per the advice from the link you posted.  It lead me to another link where it mentioned downloading the drivers straight from the dri website.  That worked.

Lastly:

```
grep -e '(EE)' -e '(WW)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(WW) ATI(0): I2C bus Mach64 initialisation failure.
```

The same message.  So it says I have DRI enabled, but my FPS on glxgears dropped from 131 to 125, so something still isn't quite right.  Any ideas?

----------

## skunkworx

Hello all.  I've successfully enabled DRI on my desktop, which has an ATI All-in-Wonder Radeon, and boy has it made a difference!  Now I'm trying to get DRI to work on my laptop, but so far haven't been able to.  I believe I've tried everything I can think of and have read about, which means I'm probably overlooking something obvious.

The laptop is an IBM ThinkPad T21, which uses a built-in S3 Savage IX-MV for video.  For my kernel, I am running gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r4, compiled with this configuration.  I am using Xorg 6.8.0-r3, compiled with the "insecure-drivers" USE flag, and running with this configuration.  The x11-drm 20040827 package is also installed, compiled with VIDEO_CARDS set to "savage".

I've tried having agpgart compiled into the kernel and as a module.  I've tried letting Xorg add the kernel modules itself (it never has), and inserting them manually before restarting the X server.  I've even tried naming the DRI section of the xorg.conf file both "DRI" and "dri".  The behavior has been the same every time.  Nothing obvious ever shows up in the X server logs, but in case it helps, here is the log of my last X startup.  The only possible clue I've found is that if I try to load the savage kernel module without agpgart present, it will seg-fault on the first attempt.

Any help will be appreciated, and I'll provide whatever info is needed.  Thanks!

----------

## pilla

I had my Savage working with xorg-x11 6.7.0, however all my atempts to make it work with 6.8.0 were in vain.

I'll just sit and wait for the next release of xorg-x11 to see if it works out of the box.

----------

## skunkworx

 *pilla wrote:*   

> I had my Savage working with xorg-x11 6.7.0, however all my atempts to make it work with 6.8.0 were in vain.

 

Aww man, don't say that!  :Smile: 

Oh well, if it's not just me, then maybe I was setting it up correctly after all.  That's good to know.

Thanks for the info!

----------

## pilla

 *skunkworx wrote:*   

>  *pilla wrote:*   I had my Savage working with xorg-x11 6.7.0, however all my atempts to make it work with 6.8.0 were in vain. 
> 
> Aww man, don't say that! 
> 
> Oh well, if it's not just me, then maybe I was setting it up correctly after all.  That's good to know.
> ...

 

If you really want DRM go for xorg-x11 6.7.0 and use the DRI howto (google it), then you should get it working. But it's much of a haslle IMO. The main problem with the current release is that the lastest changes for Savage chipsets haven't been committed in time to go in 6.8.0/1.

----------

## crimson

I have a PCI Radeon 7200.  I am using kernel 2.6.9, and Xorg 6.8.0.  glxinfo tells me I have direct rendering enabled.  I just want to know if using the x11-drm drivers would give me a performance increase over the built in kernel driver?

----------

## dberkholz

 *crimson wrote:*   

> I have a PCI Radeon 7200.  I am using kernel 2.6.9, and Xorg 6.8.0.  glxinfo tells me I have direct rendering enabled.  I just want to know if using the x11-drm drivers would give me a performance increase over the built in kernel driver?

 

In general, no -- this will only happen if someone's changes caused a major performance increase after the last merge from DRM CVS to the kernel but before the last snapshot of x11-drm.

----------

## bullring

here is the requested information:

```
# grep -e '(EE)' -e '(WW)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) R128(0): Static buffer allocation failed -- need at least 9216 kB video memory
```

```
# glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i agp

[4294690.856000] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
```

```
# lsmod | grep agp

agpgart                31184  1 drm
```

```
# modprobe agpgart
```

```
# ls -l /dev/dri/card0

crw-rw----  1 root video 226, 0 Feb 22 20:52 /dev/dri/card0
```

```
# ls -ld /dev/dri

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 22 20:52 /dev/dri
```

also here is my xorg conf:

```
                                                                   

                                                                     

                                             

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"   

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load       "freetype"

   Load        "extmod"

   Load        "glx"

   Load        "dri"

   Load        "dbe"

   Load        "record"

   Load        "xtrap"

   Load        "type1"

   Load      "GLcore"

   Load      "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Keyboard0"

   Driver         "keyboard"

   Option          "XkbModel" "pc102"

   Option          "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Mouse0"

   Driver         "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option          "Device"    "/dev/psaux"

    Option          "Protocol"    "PS/2"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "True"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier      "Monitor0"

   VendorName      "Samsung"

   ModelName       "LT141x8-L02"

   HorizSync       31.5 - 48.5

   VertRefresh     50.0 - 70.0

   # Modeline   "1400x1050" 113.89 1400 1432 1552 1752 1050 1053 1056 1084 -hsync -vsync

   # Option   "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier          "Card0"

   Driver              "r128"

   VendorName     "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName      "Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x"

   # VideoRam   8192

   Option               "DMAForXv"    "True"

   Option               "AGPMode"    "2"

   # Option       "AGPFastWrite"   "True"

   Option           "EnablePageFlip" "True"

   BusID               "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier    "Screen0"

   Device        "Card0"

   Monitor       "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   DefaultFbBpp    32

   SubSection    "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     32

      Modes    "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "extensions"

   Option      "Composite"    "Enable"

EndSection
```

and the output of Xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Mobil-HELL 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #8 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 26 20:16:24 UTC 2006 i686

Build Date: 25 February 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar  4 09:31:15 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

(**) XKB: model: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled

,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,

/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

/usr/share/fonts/artwiz,

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

/usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

/usr/share/fonts/encodings,

/usr/share/fonts/freefonts,

/usr/share/fonts/local,

/usr/share/fonts/misc,

/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,

/usr/share/fonts/terminus,

/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

/usr/share/fonts/ukr,

/usr/share/fonts/unifont,/usr/share/fonts/util"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 104c,ac51 card 1000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 104c,ac51 card 1800,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 125d,1998 card 1028,00b1 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10b7,6055 card 10b7,6456 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 10b7,1007 card 10b7,615b rev 10 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c46 card 1028,00b1 rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x008c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfeffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:3:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x36000000 - 0x37ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x35ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x rev 2, Mem @ 0xf8000000/26, 0xfdffc000/14, I/O @ 0xec00/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf4000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xf3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf3ffd000 - 0xf3ffd07f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf3ffd400 - 0xf3ffd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf3ffd800 - 0xf3ffd87f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf3ffdc00 - 0xf3ffdc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf3ffe000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dce0 - 0x0000dcff (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000860 - 0x0000086f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf3ffd000 - 0xf3ffd07f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xf3ffd400 - 0xf3ffd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf3ffd800 - 0xf3ffd87f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf3ffdc00 - 0xf3ffdc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf3ffe000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dce0 - 0x0000dcff (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000860 - 0x0000086f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf3ffd000 - 0xf3ffd07f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3ffd400 - 0xf3ffd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3ffd800 - 0xf3ffd87f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3ffdc00 - 0xf3ffdc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3ffe000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dce0 - 0x0000dcff (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000860 - 0x0000086f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/keyboard_drv.o

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP) found

(II) Loading sub module "r128"

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf3ffd000 - 0xf3ffd07f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3ffd400 - 0xf3ffd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3ffd800 - 0xf3ffd87f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3ffdc00 - 0xf3ffdc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3ffe000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dce0 - 0x0000dcff (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000860 - 0x0000086f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf3ffd000 - 0xf3ffd07f (0x80) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3ffd400 - 0xf3ffd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3ffd800 - 0xf3ffd87f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3ffdc00 - 0xf3ffdc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3ffe000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dce0 - 0x0000dcff (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000860 - 0x0000086f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) R128(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(II) R128(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 16/32

(**) R128(0): Depth 16, (**) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) R128(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 4 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) R128(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) R128(0): Option "DMAForXv" "True"

(**) R128(0): Option "AGPMode" "2"

(**) R128(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) R128(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) R128(0): RGB weight 565

(II) R128(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) R128(0): initializing int10

(II) R128(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) R128(0): Chipset: "ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c46)

(--) R128(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xf8000000

(--) R128(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdffc000

(--) R128(0): VideoRAM: 8192 kByte (128-bit SDR SGRAM 1:1)

(**) R128(0): Using flat panel for display

(**) R128(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) R128(0): Panel size: 1024x768

(II) R128(0): Panel ID: Samsung LT141X8-L02     

(II) R128(0): Panel Type: Color, Single, TFT

(II) R128(0): Panel Interface: LVDS

(II) R128(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=12000 max=27000; xclk=10500

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) R128(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8192 kB

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MOBILE M3

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M3  

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(==) R128(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) R128(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.50 kHz

(II) R128(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) R128(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 270.00 MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Modifying mode according to VBIOS: 1024x768 [pclk 65.0 MHz] for FP to: 1024x768 [pclk 65.0 MHz]

(II) R128(0): Modifying mode according to VBIOS: 800x600 [pclk 40.0 MHz] for FP to: 800x600 [pclk 65.0 MHz]

(II) R128(0): Modifying mode according to VBIOS: 800x600 [pclk 36.0 MHz] for FP to: 800x600 [pclk 65.0 MHz]

(II) R128(0): Modifying mode according to VBIOS: 640x480 [pclk 25.2 MHz] for FP to: 640x480 [pclk 65.0 MHz]

(--) R128(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1065 1344  768 770 776 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 40.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 824 841 1120  600 602 608 638 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 36.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 824 841 1120  600 602 608 638 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 25.2 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 664 681 960  480 482 488 518 -hsync -vsync

(==) R128(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) R128(0): Using AGP 2x mode

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) R128(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) R128(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffffff (0x4000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3ffd000 - 0xf3ffd07f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3ffd400 - 0xf3ffd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3ffd800 - 0xf3ffd87f (0x80) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf3ffdc00 - 0xf3ffdc7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf3ffe000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dce0 - 0x0000dcff (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000860 - 0x0000086f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) R128(0): Write-combining range (0xf8000000,0x800000)

(WW) R128(0): Static buffer allocation failed -- need at least 9216 kB video memory

(II) R128(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,2048)

(II) R128(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) R128(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 1278

(II) R128(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      10 256x256 slots

(II) R128(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) R128(0): Backing store disabled

(==) R128(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) R128(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 3080)

(II) R128(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 1276

(II) R128(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "True"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/encodings, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util, removing from list!

```

output of glxinfo:

```
# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 16 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 16 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 16 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
```

Any help you guys could give would be great.  

I would like to have X11 all smooth before i emerge a DM. 

let me know if you need anymore info or if i should edit any of this info out. 

sorry for the long post...

thank you.Last edited by bullring on Sat Mar 04, 2006 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SamuliSuominen

For Rage 128 DRI forget about x11-drm ebuild in Portage, compile your kernel with Direct Rendering Manager Support, and of course, r128 support. In Menuconfig > Device Drivers > Character Devices. And load those.

Make sure you have USE="opengl" for xorg-x11 , (re)emerge it. USE="insecure-drivers" is for Mach64, so it's not needed.

Make sure you have these bits in xorg.conf:

Section "DRI" # Sets permissions for /dev/dri/card*

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load            "dbe"

        SubSection      "extmod"

        Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load            "freetype"

        Load            "type1"

        Load            "glx" # for DRI

        Load            "dri" # for DRI

EndSection

And use driver "ati", without _any_ options, I mean, get rid of those crazy options you might have. Read the r128(4) manpage for REAL options.

Disable Composite Extension in xorg.conf.

And finally, to check everything works: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

or LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxgears

Actually, LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose <any OpenGL software here>

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## bullring

 *SamuliSuominen wrote:*   

> For Rage 128 DRI forget about x11-drm ebuild in Portage, compile your kernel with Direct Rendering Manager Support, and of course, r128 support. In Menuconfig > Device Drivers > Character Devices. And load those.
> 
> Make sure you have USE="opengl" for xorg-x11 , (re)emerge it. USE="insecure-drivers" is for Mach64, so it's not needed.
> 
> Make sure you have these bits in xorg.conf:
> ...

 

Thank you for your suggestions, it works no problem now, glxgears went from 90fps to 452fps.  thank you for your help...

----------

## Sade

do i need to emerge x11-drm with the new modular X? (xorg-x11-7)

----------

## dberkholz

 *Sade wrote:*   

> do i need to emerge x11-drm with the new modular X? (xorg-x11-7)

 

Or use the in-kernel DRM in 2.6 kernels.

----------

## Sade

is there any difference between the two? one being newer mayb?

----------

## dberkholz

 *Sade wrote:*   

> is there any difference between the two? one being newer mayb?

 

Yeah, it mostly depends on when the last merge to the kernel and when the last update of x11-drm was, they can vary as to which is newer at a given time. Also mach64 and the nv stub are only available in x11-drm, and PCI cards work better using x11-drm.

----------

## Sade

i can see that  x11-drm dates from the 23th of december 2005, wich is fairly recent. but how can i tell when the kernell is merged?

i use: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1.

the general outline of my thoughts:

currently dri/drm is not working on my machine, so i'm trying other versions putting my money on the newest one in tree. and after that the cvs/svn.

----------

## dberkholz

 *Sade wrote:*   

> i can see that  x11-drm dates from the 23th of december 2005, wich is fairly recent. but how can i tell when the kernell is merged?
> 
> i use: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1.

 

In general, merges happen within about two weeks after the _prior_ kernel was released. The DRM has been getting merged about once per release lately.

You might want to make sure your configuration is correct rather than worrying about too-old DRM unless you've got a super-new card.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Sade wrote:*   

> is there any difference between the two? one being newer mayb?

 

nah, both are okay but if you get unresolved symbols (in dmesg) with x11-drm that version is incompatible with your kernel version (portage doesn't check this compability anyway) also it might be because kernel is compiled with wrongish options.

here is how I update my drm.ko and radeon.ko from CVS, with a simple script that is runned when X is _not running_.

#!/bin/bash

cd /usr/src

cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/dri login

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/dri co drm

cd /usr/src/drm/linux-core

make clean

make DRM_MODULES="radeon"

rmmod radeon

rmmod drm

cp /usr/src/drm/linux-core/*.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/char/drm/

depmod -ae

modprobe radeon

now, you can replace the radeon words with mach64, nv, r128, via, whatever if available in DRM CVS.

you can also use CVS ebuild of libdrm, http://unaffiliated.unk.fi/experimental/x11-libs/libdrm

and CVS ebuild of Mesa DRI, http://dev.gentoo.org/~spyderous/overlay/media-libs/mesa

but both only with X.org 7.0 allready installed.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Sade

well, i got dri and drm working using x11-drm. and my glxgears fps tripled. but something was using all resources and i could barely move my mouse-cursor. so i switched it off.

does somebody have any id's on this? what could be eating my resources when in dri?

this is all i've got in my section device:

```
        Identifier      "Unichrome VIA CLE266"

        Driver          "via"

        VendorName      "Via"

        BoardName       "cle266"

        Option          "DPMS"
```

----------

## bensberg

 *Sade wrote:*   

> well, i got dri and drm working using x11-drm. and my glxgears fps tripled. but something was using all resources and i could barely move my mouse-cursor.

 

Maybe a runaway interrupt?  Have you checked with top that it's not some process eating all CPU time?

With via, though, you may want to use the latest version from svn -- see the openchrome project pages.  Or... ask spyderous to make a new release of x11-drm.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sade

 *bensberg wrote:*   

> Maybe a runaway interrupt?  Have you checked with top that it's not some process eating all CPU time?

 

i did check top, and total cpu time goes to 3% when idle for 15seconds, mayb a runaway interrupt, how can i check?

----------

## bensberg

 *Sade wrote:*   

> i did check top, and total cpu time goes to 3% when idle for 15seconds,

 

What process uses all of the CPU during those 15 seconds?  And does CPU usage go up again to 100% as soon as you become active again?

 *Sade wrote:*   

> mayb a runaway interrupt, how can i check?

 

Don't know, there might be some indication in 'dmesg'.  But I mixed things up: it are some of the KM400s that have buggy interrupt hardware.

The messages you get about agp and drm in 'dmesg' look okay?

----------

## Sade

sorry i meant 15seconds after starting xorg-x11. when i move my mouse nothing realy happens to the cpu-usage.

the only proces that jumps up is event/0 but it only uses 1% cpu usage.

when i start programs, cpu-usage jumps up to 100% and the particilar program is together with x responsible for that.

[edit]

this is in my dmesg (this snip occurs many times (almost infinity)  in the dmesg)

```
Disabling IRQ #11

irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

 [<c0136b92>] __report_bad_irq+0x31/0x74

 [<c013666c>] __do_IRQ+0xa9/0xdd

 [<c0104e9d>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x24

 [<c011f83d>] __do_softirq+0x4d/0xbd

 [<c011f8da>] do_softirq+0x2d/0x31

 [<c011f981>] irq_exit+0x32/0x3d

 [<c0104ea2>] do_IRQ+0x1e/0x24

 [<c03737e3>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0xa/0x1c

[<c02da7bb>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x54)

[<c02da7bb>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x54)

[<c02da7bb>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x54)

Disabling IRQ #11
```

[edit 2]

```
dmesg | grep -e drm -e agp
```

this yields nothing, strange don't u think

[edit 3]

after a reboot it does give output:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA CLE266 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xe4000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized via 2.7.4 20051116 on minor 0:

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded
```

i'm guessing that the irq stuff filled the dmesg log at such a rate that this drm and agp stuff was pushed out.

----------

## bensberg

 *Sade wrote:*   

>  [<c0136b92>] __report_bad_irq+0x31/0x74
> 
>  [<c013666c>] __do_IRQ+0xa9/0xdd
> 
>  [<c0104e9d>] do_IRQ+0x19/0x24  [...]

 

Do you maybe have kernel debugging enabled?  Possibly all these messages are slowing your machine down.  Maybe even getting written into log files?

To get rid of these fake interrupt requests... Best to pop into #unichrome at irc.freenode.net and ask there, as I haven't eaten any cheese of these things.   :Smile: 

[Edit]: Grepping through the Unichrome mail brought up this: try adding 'Option "DisableIRQ" "True"' to the Section "Device" in your xorg.conf.  See 'man via'.

----------

## Sade

100 times thanks bensberg.

```
Option "DisableIRQ" "True"' to the Section "Device" in your xorg.conf
```

this option works, and i know am a happy fellow. scoring about 200fps in glxgears but more importantly with XvmC running

P.S. this option was not in the man via page

----------

## bensberg

 *Sade wrote:*   

> this option works, and i now am a happy fellow.

 

Cool.   :Smile: 

 *Sade wrote:*   

> P.S. this option was not in the man via page

 

Apparently x11-drm does not include the man pages of the drivers, so you're still seeing the old page of Xorg-6.8.2.  Mine is from CVS.  Maybe file a bug?  Or wait till you update to Xorg-7.0.

----------

## dberkholz

 *bensberg wrote:*   

>  *Sade wrote:*   this option works, and i now am a happy fellow. 
> 
> Cool.  
> 
>  *Sade wrote:*   P.S. this option was not in the man via page 
> ...

 

x11-drm doesn't include man pages at all, those come from the individual driver packages in 7.0 (or xorg-x11 in the monolith).

----------

## peterfa

I would just like to let people know that if you have an ATi with r128 chipset, do not use both the ati-drivers and dri in the kernel. It will not work.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *peterfa wrote:*   

> I would just like to let people know that if you have an ATi with r128 chipset, do not use both the ati-drivers and dri in the kernel. It will not work.

 

ati-drivers won't work anyway, it's only for Radeons starting from 8500.

What I want to make known is there is absolutely no point using ati-drivers for cards 8500-9250, just use DRI drivers with X.org 7.0 and you'll get support you need including eyecandies with Composite Extension. Will also work on r100 type of cards, 7000, 7200, 7500.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## peterfa

 *Quote:*   

> ati-drivers won't work anyway

 

Aye, that makes sense. Also, emerge -C ati-drivers fixes problems easily if you run into the issue I had.

----------

## roderick

I have Modular X 7.0, and testing CVS versions of Xgl, Mesa, Libdrm, etc.

I'd like to be able to get an ebuild for X11-drm. Should I just mod the ebuild I have for Libdrm and add a USE flag for drm to build drm.ko and my video card or should I get an ebuild of X11-drm? If the latter, has anyone got an ebuild to get the CVS and build the modules?

Thanks.

----------

## tappel

I have an Acer laptop with ATI Rage Mobility M/P AGP (8M memory). I'm using Linux 2.6.15gentoo-r1, agpgart support for my chipset (ALi M1621) enabled, no DRM in the kernel.

I've emerged x11-drm (complains compile-time about missing definition for pci_pretty_name in the mach64 driver (i don't have the log available right now, can submit if needed) and then re-emerged xorg-x11 with insecure-drivers flag. Everything else seems to work so far, but the mach64 module does not load:

```
# insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/x11-drm/mach64.ko

insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/x11-drm/mach64.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
```

dmesg shows the message "mach64: Unknown symbol pci_pretty_name". 

Anyone have any idea?

----------

## tappel

 *tappel wrote:*   

> dmesg shows the message "mach64: Unknown symbol pci_pretty_name". 
> 
> Anyone have any idea?

 

Figured it out myself, should probably file a bug against this, though.

I added the following lines in drm/linux/drmP.h, at the end of the file, before #endif  /* __KERNEL__ */:

```
#ifndef pci_pretty_name

#define pci_pretty_name(dev) ""

#endif
```

in a similar way to how it is done in the Linux kernel mainline drmP.h.

(Hmph, using ebuild by hand is annoying... How does one pass variables to ebuild? It doesn't seem to care about make.conf or environment variables, I had to tweak the ebuild file by hand to get the VIDCARDS right. Emerge should have the unpack, compile, install and qmerge actions, IMHO.)

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *tappel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/x11-drm/mach64.ko
> 
> ...

 

What version of x11-drm? Get the latest ~arch one for 2.6.15/16.

echo 'x11-base/x11-drm' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av x11-drm

----------

## eightbit

i had success getting Xorg 7.0 and now 7.1 to use direct rendering with the x11-drm drivers on a laptop with a ATI Mobility M6 LY. The 2.16.6-r7 kernel drm driver didn't work out so well. Also when I use XGL glxinfo reports direct rendering disabled although Xorg log shows direct rendering was enabled.   :Shocked: 

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *eightbit wrote:*   

> i had success getting Xorg 7.0 and now 7.1 to use direct rendering with the x11-drm drivers on a laptop with a ATI Mobility M6 LY. The 2.16.6-r7 kernel drm driver didn't work out so well. Also when I use XGL glxinfo reports direct rendering disabled although Xorg log shows direct rendering was enabled.  

 

This it isn't working. Let me explain,

Xorg.0.log is for X server, so called Server Side. If Direct Rendering is enabled there, it's only a first step.

glxinfo reports client messages (Mesa DRI, or NVidia, or fglrx, or whatever drivers one is using)

So by having Direct Rendering enabled only in _server side_ but not in _client side_ means it's not working.

Here is how you can get valid error message from glxinfo:

Type in terminal/bash, as normal user inside X this command: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

And look at the top of it.

----------

## eightbit

 *SamuliSuominen wrote:*   

>  *eightbit wrote:*   i had success getting Xorg 7.0 and now 7.1 to use direct rendering with the x11-drm drivers on a laptop with a ATI Mobility M6 LY. The 2.16.6-r7 kernel drm driver didn't work out so well. Also when I use XGL glxinfo reports direct rendering disabled although Xorg log shows direct rendering was enabled.   
> 
> This it isn't working. Let me explain,
> 
> Xorg.0.log is for X server, so called Server Side. If Direct Rendering is enabled there, it's only a first step.
> ...

 

Ah! thank you for the info!

----------

## icest0rm

Hi all,

I've a laptop with a Radeon Mobility 7500 LW 

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

 

I've Xorg 7.0r1 with this config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
>         Load  "dbe"
> ...

 

I've installed latest x11-drm but I still have low 3D perfomances...

here's glxgears FPS:

1907 frames in 5.2 seconds = 365.614 FPS

1938 frames in 5.0 seconds = 387.363 FPS

1938 frames in 5.0 seconds = 387.329 FPS

I've heard that ppl with this videocard reached 1300~1600 FPS

with DRI enabled...

but here all seems ok...have a look:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
> 
> (II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x40300000
> ...

 

even if glxinfo says:

direct rendering: No

should I believe glxinfo seeing this low performances?

any hints?

thanx

----------

## Lethality

 :Neutral:  I can't get this to work. Been trying all day with no success. No HW accelleration and no way a newb like me can fix this.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523839.html

----------

